# GM's updated M32 Fluid fill specification



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bahahaha


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Andrei for President of GM. All in favor?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not me


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

My guess is this will only solve a portion of the problems. IMO, the bigger problem is the factory fluid specified for the US M32. Until the fluid itself is changed for a proper fluid for this transmission, I think GM is still going to see plenty of failures.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

About time. Now if we can convince GM to license AMSOil for their synchromesh.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ill set up the deal and we will all be millionaires!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it safe for me to put half the remaining bottle (unopened) of AMSOil Synchromesh into my trans. Ed Bozarth only filled the 2 qts listed at the time as the correct fill level. I have about 24K miles on the fluid. This obviously wouldn't change my next drain and fill from the currently scheduled 90K. I'm at 69K miles right now.

Edit: What's the torque spec for the fill and drain plugs?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Is it safe for me to put half the remaining bottle (unopened) of AMSOil Synchromesh into my trans. Ed Bozarth only filled the 2 qts listed at the time as the correct fill level. I have about 24K miles on the fluid. This obviously wouldn't change my next drain and fill from the currently scheduled 90K. I'm at 69K miles right now.
> 
> Edit: What's the torque spec for the fill and drain plugs?


Yes it is safe and I recommend it. I don't know what the torque specs are off hand.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've talked to two people lately who had their manual transmission serviced at a GM dealership, one of which is a heavy line dealer tech.
> 
> Remember when GM filled our transmissions to 1.6-1.8 quarts, and that 1.8 quarts was the re-fill spec? Remember when I started advising everyone fill their transmissions to 2.5 quarts? My tech buddy reported that the GM service manual now specifies a 2.4 quart transmission fluid spec.
> 
> I guess GM got tired of replacing bearings.


Is this for the manual transmission? thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> Is this for the manual transmission? thanks


Manual trans gang only.

Rob


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

So, does anybody actually have any documents to back this up? I'm having my guy change my fluid out today.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know my dealership has the new information and they put in 2.5 qts when I replaced my fluid at 90K miles.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

obermd said:


> I know my dealership has the new information and they put in 2.5 qts when I replaced my fluid at 90K miles.


I had mine changed out yesterday to the Amsoil, still seems pretty notchy and the car has just over 20k miles on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

belome said:


> I had mine changed out yesterday to the Amsoil, still seems pretty notchy and the car has just over 20k miles on it.


It's a notchy transmission, but the AMSOil will prevent 2nd gear grinds and also protect the transmission for longer. The GM fluid died in my Cruze somewhere between 10 and 15K miles (I have a "grindy" 2nd gear) while the AMSOil went about 40K before I started experiencing the 1st to 2nd grind again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

belome said:


> I had mine changed out yesterday to the Amsoil, still seems pretty notchy and the car has just over 20k miles on it.


Give it about a tank of gas. The feel will change.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Give it about a tank of gas. The feel will change.


I have change alright... this morning it was 30F and my car would not shift. Not sure if I have a clutch issue but so far I have two major thumbs down on this change. Grrrr!!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

belome said:


> I have change alright... this morning it was 30F and my car would not shift. Not sure if I have a clutch issue but so far I have two major thumbs down on this change. Grrrr!!!!


That sounds like a different issue. Even with no fluid you should be able to shift.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

obermd said:


> That sounds like a different issue. Even with no fluid you should be able to shift.


I guess I should elaborate. My girl went to take it to work, she couldn't not get it in any gear (she wasn't trying to force it)

I was able to drive it work this morning, but it was shifting horribly. I had to force it to shift, it was beyond just notchy.

I did notice that when I went to let out the clutch the car starting moving after about 1/2" of coming off the floor, maybe this is totally related to clutch, but now I'm going to be forced to go to the dealer and I have Amsoil in the gearbox.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just don't tell them you have AMSOil in the gearbox. If they have to replace the fluid under warranty they are required by GM to use the GM synchromesh. This really sounds like a worn clutch to me.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

obermd said:


> Just don't tell them you have AMSOil in the gearbox. If they have to replace the fluid under warranty they are required by GM to use the GM synchromesh. This really sounds like a worn clutch to me.


Well, it has warmed up... the car has 23k miles on it. It drove a few minutes ago and it shifted just fine.

I could see this issue reared its head if it was -20F, but not at 30F. Right now I'm leaning towards going back to GM synchromesh and see if it corrects the problem. If not, then maybe I can get some help from the dealer since it is still under bumper to bumper.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

belome said:


> Well, it has warmed up... the car has 23k miles on it. It drove a few minutes ago and it shifted just fine.
> 
> I could see this issue reared its head if it was -20F, but not at 30F. Right now I'm leaning towards going back to GM synchromesh and see if it corrects the problem. If not, then maybe I can get some help from the dealer since it is still under bumper to bumper.


I wonder if the linkages between the shifter in the cabin and the transmission need to be adjusted and relubricated. We've had a few members have issues with shifting and the problem was improper alignment between the gear shift and the transmission.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

I feel I should update this - The car has several thousand miles since the change. We had been warming the car up before leaving and the notchiness was non-existent. We finally had a colder morning (15F) and we were running late and didn't warm the car up... it shifted fine.

I guess the moral of the story, it will work itself out, but it was frightening at first.


----------

